# Dog items that make you laugh



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's one I found the other day that made me giggle... It's a one size blingy poop purse/duffel bag. No bigger than the size of a mini flash light (if that) that attaches to a dog leash or collar. So you can clean poop in fetching style 

Yeah I don't see it fitting >.<


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


>


Um. Is that a highchair. For a dog?? lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

These are just way too funny.










I mean really walk the dog


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow does anyone actually buy these things??????


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Rear Gear.....makes you laugh and say wtf?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Rear Gear.....makes you laugh and say wtf?


:rofl: LMAO... They should have one that says scratch & sniff... hehehe


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ashes said:


> wow does anyone actually buy these things??????


sadly yes all day every day, although I think the fashion poop bags are awesome lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> sadly yes all day every day, although I think the fashion poop bags are awesome lol


The duffel bag I can kinda see lol... The mini purse, idk - but it would be an excellent joke to play on a thief thinking it's a wallet. But Lex's poops are too massive for those tiny duffel bags & purses. I saw it in the store the other day & had to post it lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> :rofl: LMAO... They should have one that says scratch & sniff... hehehe


 :rofl::rofl::clap: ROFL!!!!! would make an awsome april fools joke.
Hey, so and so...it is scratch and sniff...you know someone would be re, re enough to fall for it, everyone know atleast 3 of those types. xDDDD


----------



## Bianka&Sasha (Nov 1, 2010)

My pitty would have this unstuffed in less than 1 hr..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LAAAAAAAAALWZ. What will ppl think of next?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

the poop bags I like lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

dog testicles
couldn't get the friggin picture to load,


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> dog testicles
> couldn't get the friggin picture to load,


Do you mean the implants you can get after your dog gets his removed?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is a dog wearing a suit of armour. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL I saw a video on fake dog testies...I mean..COME ON????? REALLY?!?!?
Are people that hurt over a dog loosing those...It's a DOG!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> LOL I saw a video on fake dog testies...I mean..COME ON????? REALLY?!?!?
> Are people that hurt over a dog loosing those...It's a DOG!


I've seriously considered getting Nitro a set and still haven't completely ruled it out. I probably won't now but if I had known about them when he was neutered I would have had a set put in for him. It's a guy thing...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aus_staffy said:


> I've seriously considered getting Nitro a set and still haven't completely ruled it out. I probably won't now but if I had known about them when he was neutered I would have had a set put in for him. It's a guy thing...


men scratch,dogs lick,
me and my bud were walking down 67 ave,and their was this big yaller dog,anda he was lickin his nads, my bud says "MAN, I wish I could do that".
and I told him,"ya might not wanna try 'at 'er dawg'll bitecha".


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

Humungastache


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> men scratch,dogs lick,
> me and my bud were walking down 67 ave,and their was this big yaller dog,anda he was lickin his nads, my bud says "MAN, I wish I could do that".
> and I told him,"ya might not wanna try 'at 'er dawg'll bitecha".


HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

william williamson said:


> dog testicles
> couldn't get the friggin picture to load,


I can believe that if you can believe this...
New Sex Doll FOR DOGS Hits The Market


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> dog testicles
> couldn't get the friggin picture to load,


LoL, do they make one's that jingle too hehehe


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> I can believe that if you can believe this...
> New Sex Doll FOR DOGS Hits The Market


:rofl::rofl::rofl: bahahahahahaha :hammer:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

SapphirePB said:


> I can believe that if you can believe this...
> New Sex Doll FOR DOGS Hits The Market


thats crazy.but funny.


----------

